# Tip for purglass



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, my kitties got hooked up on my 300-1 purglass and broke off about 3 inches off the tip section. So I am searching for a new tip if anyone out there might have one or knows of someone that might. Thanks....baker


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

That sux man, I have the same Rod and its my Fav for Spanish.. I don't think you will find one, but a sugestion would be start calling all the tackle shops that build.. 

JAM


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Shipping would probably be a bear, but they might be able to point you in the direction of someone stateside that might have what you need.

http://www.purglas.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=55


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I wish you luck! Maybe someone has one lying around that they'll share.

I have fitted a different tip to a butt with mixed results; sometimes it works and sometimes; nada! C2


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Yea, I loved it for gettin' on the "udder side of the bar". Tried a few of the builders down here but no cigars......zingpow, thanks for the link, i'll give them a shot.


----------

